# جَاءَ - conjugation



## Ibn Nacer

Hello, 

How to conjugate the verb جَاءَ in the passive and active? It seems that this software is wrong : http://acon.baykal.be/index.php?r3=%D8%A3&r2=%D8%A7&r1=%D8%AC&type=I&pvowel=a&ivowel=i. Here are two other software: قطرب: برنامج تصريف الأفعال  and LOGOS - Universal Conjugator. 

Which is correct?

 To conjugate this type of verb is difficult, how to learn it?


----------



## lama

Well the LOGOS one seems the most logical to me.


----------



## AndyRoo

Ibn Nacer said:


> To conjugate this type of verb is difficult, how to learn it?


 
I think it is very difficult to learn from verb tables, and not very useful either.

I think it is better to just learn from context.


----------



## HermanTheGerman

Ibn Nacer said:


> Hello,
> How to conjugate the verb جَاءَ in the passive and active?


The passive is not that common in Arabic anyway so forget about it for the time being. Also, of the top of my hat, I cannot think of any sentence that would require the passive of جَاءَ.
As for the web sites that you mentioned, I wouldn't use Acon, because unlike the other two sites it doesn't use a linguistic database to generate the output. 
BTW, both Qutrus and Logos got the imperative technically right, but linguistically wrong. AFAIK, these are only theoretical forms that were never used and have been replaced with forms of تعال. 



Ibn Nacer said:


> To conjugate this type of verb is difficult, how to learn it?


I really like the English version of my German Grammar textbook (Standard Arabic: An Elementary-Intermediate Course. Cambridge University Press; ed. Rev. English Ed. / (15 octobre 2000), ISBN-10: 0521787394 , ISBN-13: 978-0521787390) which explains all irregular forms in an almost foolproof way. (The lesson texts are a bit dull, but the grammar sections are top notch.)
It contains lots of appendices with patterns for all commonly found irregular verb types, including جَاءَ.


----------



## rayloom

The first one is filled with mistakes.
The last one, Logos, repeatedly makes the mistake of putting the hamza on the yaa, thus omitting the yaa. 

The one in the middle is the best.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I agree with rayloom.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Thank you very much for your response and your advice.



Mahaodeh said:


> I agree with rayloom





rayloom said:


> The first one is filled with mistakes.
> The last one, Logos, repeatedly makes the mistake of putting the hamza on the yaa, thus omitting the yaa.
> 
> The one in the middle is the best.



Thank you. Ok, but the second software is it correct in the passive voice? I ask this because in some cases (person) it puts a dammah on the letter jim (the third puts a kasrah to all persons). Which is correct?

Thank you.


----------



## Faylasoof

Hello Ibn Nacer,

I’m afraid all three softwares have errors! _Briefly_, جَاءَ conjugates, as you know, like this:

جَاءَ _jaa2a _ماضي معلوم)
يَجِيءُ_ yajee2u_مضارع معلوم)  

جِيءَ_ jee2a _ماضي مجهول)
يُجَاءُ_ yujaa2u_ ( مضارع مجهول

For some, but certainly not all, ماضي conjugations of جَاءَ the معلوم and مجهول are _the same depending on the persons of the verb_:

جِئتُ_ ji2tu_; جِئنَا_ ji2naa; _جِئتَ _ji2ta_; etc. ماضي معلوم) 
جِئتُ_ ji2tu_; جِئنَا_ ji2naa; _جِئتَ _ji2ta_; etc.  (ماضي مجهول

But,
جَاءَا, جَاءَتَا, جَاءَت and جَاؤُوا  versus  جِيئَا, جِيئَتَا, جِيئَت and جِيؤُوا.

…and _جُؤْتُ__ etc. etc. in __Qutrub__قطرب__ are plainly wrong! _

Learning your _sarf_ (conjugation) tables is very tedious but can be quite useful. Once you’ve learnt around 70 odd model paradigms you can conjugate most verbs thrown at you! 

If, however, you manage to learn around twice that number – and I know those who have – then you would have really mastered _tasreef_, keeping in mind of course some important rules too!


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Ibn Nacer said:


> Hello,
> 
> How to conjugate the verb جَاءَ in the passive and active? It seems that this software is wrong :





Ibn Nacer said:


> http://acon.baykal.be/index.php?r3=أ&r2=ا&r1=ج&type=I&pvowel=a&ivowel=i. Here are two other software: قطرب: برنامج تصريف الأفعال  and LOGOS - Universal Conjugator.
> 
> Which is correct?
> 
> To conjugate this type of verb is difficult, how to learn it?


None of these are reliable. Don't trust them for a second.

الماضي المعلوم
هو جَاءَ
هما جَاءَا
هم جَاؤُوْا
هي جَاءَتْ
هما جَاءَتَا
هنّ جِئْنَ
أنت جِئْتَ
أنتما جِئْتُمَا
أنتم جِئْتُمْ
أنت جِئْتِ
أنتما جِئْتُمَا
أنتنّ جِئْتُنَّ
أنا جِئْتُ
نحن جِئْنَا

الماضي المجهول
هو جِيْءَ
هما جِيْئَا
هم جِيْئُوْا
هي جِيْئَت
هما جِيْئَتَا
هنّ جِئْنَ
أنت جِئْتَ
أنتما جِئْتُمَا
أنتم جِئْتُمْ
أنت جِئْتِ
أنتما جِئْتُمَا
أنتنّ جِئْتُنَّ
أنا جِئْتُ
نحن جِئْنَا

المضارع المعلوم المرفوع
هو يَجِيْءُ
هما يَجِيْئَانِ
هم يَجِيْئُوْنَ
هي تَجِيْءُ
هما تَجِيْئَانِ
هنّ يَجِئْنَ
أنت تَجِيْءُ
أنتما تَجِيْئَانِ
أنتم تَجِيْئُوْنَ
أنت تَجِيْئِيْنَ
أنتما تَجِيْئَانِ
أنتنّ تَجِئْنَ
أنا أَجِيْءُ
نحن نَجِيْءُ
المضارع المعلوم المنصوب
هو يَجِيْءَ
هما يَجِيْئَا
هم يَجِيْئُوْا
هي تَجِيْءَ
هما تَجِيْئَا
هنّ يَجِئْنَ
أنت تَجِيْءَ
أنتما تَجِيْئَا
أنتم تَجِيْئُوْا
أنت تَجِيْئِي
أنتما تَجِيْئَا
أنتنّ تَجِئْنَ
أنا أَجِيْءَ
نحن نَجِيْءَ

المضارع المعلوم المجزوم
هو يَجِئْ
هما يَجِيْئَا
هم يَجِيْئُوْا
هي تَجِئْ
هما تَجِيْئَا
هنّ يَجِئْنَ
أنت تَجِئْ
أنتما تَجِيْئَا
أنتم تَجِيْئُوْا
أنت تَجِيْئِي
أنتما تَجِيْئا
أنتنّ تَجِئْنَ
أنا أَجِئْ
نحن نَجِئْ

المضارع المجهول المرفوع
هو يُجَاءُ
هما يُجَاءَانِ
هم يُجَاؤُوْنَ
هي تُجَاءُ
هما تُجَاءَانِ
هنّ يُجَأْنَ
أنت تُجَاءُ
أنتما تُجَاءَانِ
أنتم تُجَاؤُوْنَ
أنت تُجَائِيْنَ
أنتما تُجَاءَانِ
أنتنّ تُجَأْنَ
أنا أُجَاءُ
نحن نُجَاءُ

المضارع المجهول المنصوب
هو يُجَاءَ
هما يُجَاءَا
هم يُجَاؤُوْا
هي تُجَاءَ
هما تُجَاءَا
هنّ يُجَأْنَ
أنت تُجَاءَ
أنتما تُجَاءَا
أنتم تُجَاؤُوْا
أنت تُجَائِي
أنتما تُجَاءَا
أنتنّ تُجَأْنَ
أنا أُجَاءَ
نحن نُجَاءَ

المضارع المجهول المجزوم
هو يُجَأْ
هما يُجَاءَا
هم يُجَاؤُوْا
هي تُجَأْ
هما تُجَاءَا
هنّ يُجَأْنَ
أنت تُجَأْ
أنتما تُجَاءَا
أنتم تُجَاؤُوْا
أنت تُجَائِي
أنتما تُجَاءَا
أنتنّ تُجَأْنَ
أنا أُجَأْ
نحن نُجَأْ

الأمر
أنت جِئْ
أنتما جِيْئَا
أنتم جِيْئُوْا
أنت جِيْئِي
أنتما جِيْئَا
أنتنّ جِئْنَ

الأمر المؤكّد (النون الثقيلة)
أنت جِيْئَنَّ
أنتما جِيْئَانِّ
أنتم جِيْئُنَّ
أنت جِيْئِنَّ
أنتما جِيْئَانِّ
أنتنّ جِئْنانِّ

المضارع المعلوم المؤكّد (النون الثقيلة)
هو يَجِيْئَنَّ
هما يَجِيْئَانِّ
هم يَجِيْئُنَّ
هي تَجِيْئَنَّ
هما تَجِيْئَانِّ
هنّ يَجِئْنانِّ
أنت تَجِيْئَنَّ
أنتما تَجِيْئَانِّ
أنتم تَجِيْئُنَّ
أنت تَجِيْئِنَّ
أنتما تَجِيْئانِّ
أنتنّ تَجِئْنانِّ
أنا أَجِيْئَنَّ
نحن نَجِيْئَنَّ

المضارع المجهول المؤكّد (النون الثقيلة)
هو يُجَاءَنَّ
هما يُجَاءَانِّ
هم يُجَاؤُنَّ
هي تُجَاءَنَّ
هما تُجَاءَانِّ
هنّ يُجَأْنانِّ
أنت تُجَاءَنَّ
أنتما تُجَاءَانِّ
أنتم تُجَاؤُنَّ
أنت تُجَائِنَّ
أنتما تُجَاءَانِّ
أنتنّ تُجَأْنانِّ
أنا أُجَاءَنَّ
نحن نُجَاءَنَّ

I hope that helps.

يا أيها علماء الصرف، قد يستفيد الآخرون من جدول التصريف هذا فمن فضلكم افحصوه وصححوه إن كانت أخطاء موجودة. شكرا.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hello Faylasoof and lukebeadgcf,

Thank you very much, your answers are helpful, I appreciate your efforts. I will study your answers ...


----------



## WadiH

HermanTheGerman said:


> Also, of the top of my hat, I cannot think of any sentence that would require the passive of جَاءَ.



The passive form of جاء occurs all the time:
جيء به من الهند ("it was brought from India")
جيء له بطبيب ("a doctor was brought to him")
etc.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Faylasoof said:


> For some, but certainly not all, ماضي conjugations of جَاءَ the معلوم and مجهول are _the same depending on the persons of the verb_:
> 
> جِئتُ_ ji2tu_; جِئنَا_ ji2naa; _جِئتَ _ji2ta_; etc. ماضي معلوم)
> جِئتُ_ ji2tu_; جِئنَا_ ji2naa; _جِئتَ _ji2ta_; etc.  (ماضي مجهول
> 
> But,
> جَاءَا, جَاءَتَا, جَاءَت and جَاؤُوا  versus  جِيئَا, جِيئَتَا, جِيئَت and جِيؤُوا.
> 
> …and _جُؤْتُ__ etc. etc. in __Qutrub__قطرب__ are plainly wrong! _


Hello,

It seems that some want to make a difference between passive and active voice. To make a difference they put a dammah on the letter jim, Here is an explanation in Arabic :

*الماضي المبني للمجهول*

قِيْلَ وَ بِيْعَ و خِيْفَ و هِيْبَ) أَصْلُهَا (قُوِلَ و بُيِعَ و خُوِفَ و هُيِبَ) عَلَى وَزْنِ (فُعِلَ) فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ الْكًسْرَةِ ثَقِيْلَةً عَلَى الْوَاوِ وَالْيَاءِ حُذِفَتْ ضَمَّةُ الْفَاءِ وَنُقِلَتْ كَسْرَةُ الْعَيْنِ إِلَى الْفَاءِ فَصَارَتْ (قِوْلَ و بِيْعَ و خِوْفَ و هِيْبَ) ثُمَّ قُلِبَتِ الْوَاوُ مِنْ (قِوْلَ وَ خِوْفَ) يَاءً لِوُقُوْعِهَا سَاكِنَةً بَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ.
ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَيْنَ هَذِهِ الْأَفْعَالِ تُحْذَفُ وَهِيَ الْيَاءُ عِنْدَ اتِّصَالِهَا بِضَمِيْرِ الرَّفْعِ الْمُتَحَرِّكِ لِالْتِقَاءِ السَّاكِنِيْنِ ثُمَّ تُضَمُّ فَاؤُهَا كَمَا فِيْ (بُعْتُ و خُفْتُ و هُبْتُ) لِيَحْصُلَ التَّمْيِيْزُ بَيْنَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلْمَعْلُوْمِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلْمَجْهُوْلِ لِأَنَّ الْمَبْنِيَّ لِلْمَعْلُوْمِ مِنْهَا (بِعْتَ،خِفْتُ، هِبْتُ) بِكَسْرِ الْفَاءِ، أَمَّا (قِلْتُ) فَالْمَعْلُوْمُ مِنْهُ (قُلْتُ) بِضَمِّ الْفَاءِ فَلَا يَحْصُلُ الِالْتِبَاسُ بَيْنَهُمَا.

I'm confused ..​


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Ibn Nacer said:


> Hello,
> 
> It seems that some want to make a difference between passive and active voice. To make a difference they put a dammah on the letter jim, Here is an explanation in Arabic :
> 
> *الماضي المبني للمجهول*
> 
> قِيْلَ وَ بِيْعَ و خِيْفَ و هِيْبَ) أَصْلُهَا (قُوِلَ و بُيِعَ و خُوِفَ و هُيِبَ) عَلَى وَزْنِ (فُعِلَ) فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ الْكًسْرَةِ ثَقِيْلَةً عَلَى الْوَاوِ وَالْيَاءِ حُذِفَتْ ضَمَّةُ الْفَاءِ وَنُقِلَتْ كَسْرَةُ الْعَيْنِ إِلَى الْفَاءِ فَصَارَتْ (قِوْلَ و بِيْعَ و خِوْفَ و هِيْبَ) ثُمَّ قُلِبَتِ الْوَاوُ مِنْ (قِوْلَ وَ خِوْفَ) يَاءً لِوُقُوْعِهَا سَاكِنَةً بَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ.
> ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَيْنَ هَذِهِ الْأَفْعَالِ تُحْذَفُ وَهِيَ الْيَاءُ عِنْدَ اتِّصَالِهَا بِضَمِيْرِ الرَّفْعِ الْمُتَحَرِّكِ لِالْتِقَاءِ السَّاكِنِيْنِ ثُمَّ تُضَمُّ فَاؤُهَا كَمَا فِيْ (بُعْتُ و خُفْتُ و هُبْتُ) لِيَحْصُلَ التَّمْيِيْزُ بَيْنَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلْمَعْلُوْمِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلْمَجْهُوْلِ لِأَنَّ الْمَبْنِيَّ لِلْمَعْلُوْمِ مِنْهَا (بِعْتَ،خِفْتُ، هِبْتُ) بِكَسْرِ الْفَاءِ، أَمَّا (قِلْتُ) فَالْمَعْلُوْمُ مِنْهُ (قُلْتُ) بِضَمِّ الْفَاءِ فَلَا يَحْصُلُ الِالْتِبَاسُ بَيْنَهُمَا.
> 
> I'm confused ..​



It appears that there is more than one school of thought on the matter and that جؤت isn't necessarily incorrect. This is from Wright, Volume I, pg. 85.


> In verbs mediae rad. ي, and in those mediae rad. و of the form فَعِلَ, the 1st and 2nd pers. m. and fem. sing. dual and plural Perf. Act. and Pass. are identical in form; e.g. بِعْتُ for بَيَعْتُ and بُيِعْتُ; and خِفْتَ for خَوِفْتَ
> 
> Those who pronounce in the 3rd pers. _k__üla, b__ü'a, _etc., say in the 1st and 2nd persons _k__ültu, b__ü'tu, _etc.; whilst those who prefer قُوْلَ, بُوْعَ say بُعْتُ, قُلْتُ. [The prophet himself in the _Hadiith al-waHy _says فَهُلْتُ.]



Hope that helps.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ok, good. Thank you very much.


----------



## Fiorentino97

I want to second Wadi Hanifa's comment regarding the common usage of جيء بـ to express that something was brought. As far as I can tell from the corpus evidence, though, when this verb-preposition idiom is used in the passive, it is always conjugated in the third-person masculine singular impersonal. The rest of the conjugation paradigm (provided by lukebeadgcf) may exist in theory, but I have not seen it in practice.


----------



## mopc

Do they use this verb in the imperative for the sentence "come here"? What is the most commonly used imperative for jaa'?


----------



## Ghabi

Hello *mopc*, there's a long thread for "Come!" which you may find useful.


----------

